# Twisp responds to Japanese study



## Franky (1/12/14)

http://www.news24.com/Green/News/E-cigarette-company-berates-media-20141201

Johannesburg - Electronic cigarette company Twisp has slammed the South African media over recent apparently negative reporting about e-cigarettes.

Describing the reports as "the feral media vs e-cigarettes", Twisp technical director Philip Bartholomew said the situation meant "there are lives at stake".

He said the recent reports dealt with a Japanese study that "claimed" there were 10 times more cancer-causing agents in e-cigarettes compared to regular tobacco.

"The reportage did not however identify that this was a single [unpublished] extreme case."

He said that if the findings of a different research project was applied in the country "48 000 South Africans could be saved each year", through switching to e-cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ESH (1/12/14)

... and so the attacks continue.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (1/12/14)

WOW.


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/12/14)

good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

Franky said:


> http://www.news24.com/Green/News/E-cigarette-company-berates-media-20141201
> 
> Johannesburg - Electronic cigarette company Twisp has slammed the South African media over recent apparently negative reporting about e-cigarettes.
> 
> ...



I was laughing when I heard this on the radio news yesterday. They barely give any info except that twist has responded to the study


----------



## Franky (1/12/14)

What's really getting on my t*ts is how e-cigs are being demonised worse than cigarettes. I just saw a post a few mins ago on FB from one of the owners of Solal blabbing about 'formaldehyde' in e-cigs. DO YOUR RESEARCH!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/14)

Nice one @Philip Bartholomew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Great 

I agree with @BumbleBee above

Great stuff @Philip Bartholomew. Thanks for fighting back against that original story. 

If you need further assistance for these types of things, we have an army of enthusiastic vapers here, many of whom are ready to help. 

Lots of us started on Twisp - and while many have moved on to high end equipment, when it comes to vaping and our image, we are all in this together.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## WHITELABEL (1/12/14)

A


Silver said:


> Great
> 
> I agree with @BumbleBee above
> 
> ...


Agree completely, anything we can do to help. I've been upvoting and commenting on all those news24 articles, but it feels like participating and commenting is playing into their hands by adding to the controversy and giving them traffic on their site. It just sucks that their negative articles are probably dissuading smokers that might have been tempted to try switch.


----------

